
University tracks freshmen usage of ID cards to intervene with likely dropouts - mark-ruwt
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/12/17109224/university-of-arizona-tracking-smartchips-student-ids-privacy-drop-out
======
John_KZ
How is this legally allowed? Do the students know about this? I'd flip out if
I learned that some uni staff members watch, criticize and analyze all my
daily activities and then use them to pursue the universitie's goals. What
makes them think that a lower dropout rate is better for the students? What if
it's for the students best interest to drop out?

